# thinking of buying a c5 2.7t...



## onedropper (Sep 15, 2008)

and want some input on their overall reliability. besides the flimsy cup holders (if there's one thing vw/audi has never done well, there it is), are there any major problems these cars exhibit that i should keep in mind before buying (i.e. turbos going south, etc.)? 
the car i have my eye on is an '02 with 62k and tiptronic (my wife's sick of driving stick). according to the carfax it was a california car until last year, which is an added bonus. 
thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: thinking of buying a c5 2.7t... (onedropper)*

I'm sure someone more will chime in, but coilpacks and throttle body boots are common issues, and of course the turbos are also a known issue.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: thinking of buying a c5 2.7t... (EK20)*

do it, super fun family car! ive had mine for 80,000 miles and so far just basic upkeep, just take care of it and it should run great, the only bad thing is the crappy finish they put on all there panel buttons, it just all peels off, that black stuff, it sucks!otherwise great motor and great car for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm in the same boat
whats the deal i'm looking at 6 speed models
I hear cam seals maybe head gasket
front rotors and cv boots go bad and what not but clue me in as well please I used to deal with corrado's all the time will this be as bad?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (AceOfSpades)*

Maintenance shouldn't be bad if you're handy with tools or know techs that like doing side work for way cheaper then the dealer would charge. I'm the latter, knowing several techs at various Audi and VW dealers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onedropper (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*

well, for various reasons, my wife and i decided to pass on the car. 
if anyone's looking for a great deal on a 2.7t with low miles, the car is in ft. lee, nj about a half mile from the george washington bridge at a used car dealer called 'cars 4 u.' 
i found a craigslist ad:
http://newjersey.craigslist.or....html 
fyi, when i was looking at the car, it was listed for $9475.


----------

